# Wraith, the ugly fish!



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I had NO intention of getting a fish when I went into Petco. I was just going to get a couple plants for Whiskey's new Hawkeye. But I went to the bettas and looked. There were some incredible stunners in there. But waaaaaaaay in the back I saw this flash of spots on a dorsal. I pulled him to the front and saw this pale, pale gray VT with gray, light blue and salmon pink coloring and he had spots. He was all stripey from stress but he was active and he looked at me and I was done in. He reminded me of Senor.

So I grabbed the fish, and plants and went somewhere else to get a new heater and a bag of Active Flora plant gravel. So he's ensconced in Whiskey's new tank and I have a second Hawkeye being delievered tomorrow. Whiskey will never know. :razz:

He scared the crap out of me when I put him in the tank after acclimating him. He sank straight to the bottom with his head in the gravel and then drifted over on his side. He didn't move. I thought, OH MY GOD! I just killed another fish. After maybe 20 seconds, he shook himself and started swimming around normally. He enthusiastically tried to eat a plant root (I think he thought it was a worm). Now he's exploring. I named him Wraith because he looked like a ghost of himself when I first saw him. 

SO, here he is. I'll get better pics later (when he's not so spooky) and post them here. He's NOT the prettiest fish you ever saw but I have a really good feeling about him. I mean, if a fish can look like he died in front of me and then jump up and shake it off, then he's a fighter. :-D


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I like him.:-D


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooh, he's gonna be a stunner. Can't wait to see him when you get him all settled in and thriving!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

What a lovely fish!!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Aw, I think he's really cute.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL, I love him already  And he's cute! I like his name, too xD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Heheheehe! Cutie!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I think he's just lovely. His coloration reminds me of my favorite days of the year c:


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very nice!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow, cute!! He does look a bit like Senor, huh?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He really does. I never in my life thought I would have picked a fish with pink in it. But he's so sweet and I've grown to really like him. His personality is very different then Senor. He's like Tango and Kilo had a kid. He's all interested in everything I'm doing around his tank but if I open it he shoots to the back and hides. He's extremely active. He tries to eat EVERYTHING that crosses his path. I took pics of him and his tank now that he's a little more at home. I'm going to post them over in Betta pictures though cause I took a BUNCH!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! hes not ugly! hes amazing with color and his beady eyes are so attracting!


----------



## LadyDrakul (Oct 6, 2010)

i like him...the colors are awesom..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> He really does. I never in my life thought I would have picked a fish with pink in it. But he's so sweet and I've grown to really like him. His personality is very different then Senor. He's like Tango and Kilo had a kid. He's all interested in everything I'm doing around his tank but if I open it he shoots to the back and hides. He's extremely active. He tries to eat EVERYTHING that crosses his path. I took pics of him and his tank now that he's a little more at home. I'm going to post them over in Betta pictures though cause I took a BUNCH!


I picked out a pink betta before he is a VT ping betta with spots all over him


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I love his coloring, it's super unique!


----------

